# freaky crowds on the climbs?



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Particularly in light of the Eddy Merckx getting punched by a fan, then Lance being taken out by a musette bag, doesn't it seem nutty that crowds are not controlled better on the climbs? Man, it seems almost a certainty that something will happen to someone, whether accidental or intentionally. Idiots stepping out in front to take pictures. Idiots running along with big flags. Crowds 10 deep parting only at the last possible second. It would drive me nuts as a rider to be riding 15 mph directly at people, just hoping they will clear (not that I'll ever have to worry about that personally ;-). 

I also fear that Lance will have some idiot enemy out there, maybe someone who just thinks no one should ever win more than 5, who could easily take him out, at least slow him down, if not take him out of the entire Tour. It would be so easy. Suppose Lance is thinking about that every second on some of the narrow climbs?


----------



## CLTRD (May 3, 2004)

tradition mostly I guess..

150 miles of fence might have something to do with it also


----------



## ClydeTri (Jan 15, 2002)

*what does happen....*



CLTRD said:


> tradition mostly I guess..
> 
> 150 miles of fence might have something to do with it also



It just does take one idiot to change the history of the TdF..run out and attack a rider...stop Lance or any other rider. Suprized its never happened for political purposes with all the Spanish riders.

How could you control 125 odd miles of road each day? There is no way.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*climbs*



ClydeTri said:


> It just does take one idiot to change the history of the TdF..run out and attack a rider...stop Lance or any other rider. Suprized its never happened for political purposes with all the Spanish riders.
> 
> How could you control 125 odd miles of road each day? There is no way.


I know you can't barricade the whole route, but what about maybe the last few miles, instead of only the last 500 meters (isn't that the standard?)?

Or, run a full sized car in front of the riders instead of only a motorcycle?


----------



## firstrax (Nov 13, 2001)

I was thinking about the riot that would break out if someone jumped Lance. I'm betting theres enough Lance fans in the crowd that any attacker would find himself taking the express elevator down the side of the mountain.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*that's true*



firstrax said:


> I was thinking about the riot that would break out if someone jumped Lance. I'm betting theres enough Lance fans in the crowd that any attacker would find himself taking the express elevator down the side of the mountain.


They'd have to be almost terrorist suicidal. If so, there's nothing anyone could do anyway.


----------



## import silvia (May 22, 2003)

I think the obvious solution is to have the French Military secure the route.... Oh, wait nevermind...


The German Military is pretty familiar with the French countryside, mabye they could do it?


----------



## Bocephus Jones (Feb 3, 2004)

DougSloan said:


> I know you can't barricade the whole route, but what about maybe the last few miles, instead of only the last 500 meters (isn't that the standard?)?
> 
> Or, run a full sized car in front of the riders instead of only a motorcycle?


on the climb in question they had barriers at the 2k mark on.


----------



## Nat (Feb 22, 2004)

import silvia said:


> I think the obvious solution is to have the French Military secure the route.... Oh, wait nevermind...
> 
> 
> The German Military is pretty familiar with the French countryside, mabye they could do it?


Hoo wheeee! Too funny!


----------



## Nat (Feb 22, 2004)

DougSloan said:


> Particularly in light of the Eddy Merckx getting punched by a fan, then Lance being taken out by a musette bag, doesn't it seem nutty that crowds are not controlled better on the climbs? Man, it seems almost a certainty that something will happen to someone, whether accidental or intentionally. Idiots stepping out in front to take pictures. Idiots running along with big flags. Crowds 10 deep parting only at the last possible second. It would drive me nuts as a rider to be riding 15 mph directly at people, just hoping they will clear (not that I'll ever have to worry about that personally ;-).
> 
> I also fear that Lance will have some idiot enemy out there, maybe someone who just thinks no one should ever win more than 5, who could easily take him out, at least slow him down, if not take him out of the entire Tour. It would be so easy. Suppose Lance is thinking about that every second on some of the narrow climbs?


The encroaching fans make me nervous. I was thinking that a good deterrent would be to put 5' curb feelers on either side of the pace motorcycle. Any fan who got too close would get a sharp rap on the shins! [WHACK-WHACK!] aaaaiiiiiiyyyeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

Last 5 K to have barriers on the L'Alpe time trial. They expect one million peple to be on the mountian for the time trial?!!


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Can't imagine why Lance would be worried...


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

I won't be surprised if something bad happens on Alpe d'Huez.


----------



## MrDan (Jan 23, 2003)

*The guy flipping LA the double bird...*



mohair_chair said:


> Can't imagine why Lance would be worried...


I can't imagine having such innane idiots in my face all the time... I would probably end up in the slammer if I were in LA's place... why are people such morons?

-D


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

*Car Bomb*



DougSloan said:


> They'd have to be almost terrorist suicidal. If so, there's nothing anyone could do anyway.


This brings up what I've been thinking about the last few months. All a determined attacker of the extremist end of a religion would need is a standard car bomb application. Something like that could take out Armstrong and 20 people, plus about 50+ injuries. This is highly unlikely so I don't have a major fear about it, but just a nagging concern about the _remote_ possibility. Something as simple as a syringe filled with an acid or other mix sprayed from a distance could take out a rider. I know it sounds paranoid and unlikely, but the possibilities _are_ real.

Bob Roll answered a viewer's question about the crowds being so close on the climbs. He said that this is the only sport where you can get so close to the players. This makes it more popular and therefore brings out the massive spectators. Take this away and the sport loses a good portion of its spectators.


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

Remember, many of those people are drunk off their @ss's, which makes them even more dangerous. For the most part, the Basque fans support every rider that passes their way, especially the front runners.

I'd have a difficult time with some drunk idiot flipping me off from a foot away while I was at my limit, doing what I spent all year preparing for. Tunnel vision must come into play, I guess.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

*It's part of what makes the tours great.*

The fan-packed roads are one of the things that makes the tours so exciting. With the public so close, the races attain a glorious chaos. They become a deliciously messy experience. The crowd adds drama. The crowd adds comedy. This ain't no lab experiment. It's the Tour Day France.


----------



## Ricky2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Have you guys even attended a sporting event outside of cycling? Or are you nerds only into cycling and chess? This stuff happens all the time in football, baseball, basketball. Baque people have a big rivalry with their own country! This stuff occurred even when Indurain was dominating.


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

MrDan said:


> why are people such morons?
> 
> -D


Booze.


----------



## Gator (Mar 14, 2002)

The tradition seems to be to take it right to the line... but not cross it. It's horrifying to watch, but there seems to be very little real risk; for whatever reason, no matter how drunk and obnoxious the fans get, they never take it to the next level. Aside from the Merckx incident, and the Giro a few years back where whats-his-name punched that heckler in the face, I honestly can't remember anyone PURPOSELY physically assaulting a rider during one of the (modern) big Tours.

The motorcycle guys DID get a bit aggro for awhile there--did you see that one guy get full-on cross checked into a camper by the lead motorcycle? Classic.


----------



## asmith (Jun 26, 2004)

Tig said:


> I'd have a difficult time with some drunk idiot flipping me off from a foot away while I was at my limit, doing what I spent all year preparing for. Tunnel vision must come into play, I guess.


I think it would just piss Lance off and give him even more of a desire to blow everyone away. The way they are closing in on the riders is a little scary to me though. It wouldn't take much for a fan to take someone out of the race. I hope the spectators have enough respect for these riders (drunk or not) to keep their hands to themselves and let the racers duel it out fairly. Losing a GC contender because of a stupid spectator would really ruin the tour for me.

Andrew


----------



## cyclejim (Mar 31, 2004)

In all of the years Ive been watching the tour I dont think Ive seen people quite this rabid. Its always been crazy but this year they were downright nasty. The dude that spit right in Lances face was the worst of it though. I wont be surprised to see someone try to take him out this year, ala Merckx getting punched and later dropping out.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2004)

<< I think the obvious solution is to have the French Military secure the route.... Oh, wait nevermind...


The German Military is pretty familiar with the French countryside, mabye they could do it? >>

D$mn You!! I just spit rye and ginger all over my keyboard and monitor!!!


What A mess!!


----------



## asmith (Jun 26, 2004)

Gator said:


> The motorcycle guys DID get a bit aggro for awhile there--did you see that one guy get full-on cross checked into a camper by the lead motorcycle? Classic.


I thought I saw that, but I didn't believe my eyes at the time and didn't see a replay. That was a great move! I hope the fans can control themselves. These riders are going through enough hell. They shouldn't have to worry about the fans adding an extra degree of danger to their race.

Spitting in the face of riders, flipping them off, or taunting them is just low. These guys are working their asses off while a bunch of drunks sit on their butts waiting to cause problems.

Andrew


----------



## firstrax (Nov 13, 2001)

One possible solution. Ban alcohol and encourage marijuana use. Keep everyone nice and mellow.
Frito-Lay could sponsor the stage.


----------



## Nat (Feb 22, 2004)

Tig said:


> This brings up what I've been thinking about the last few months. All a determined attacker of the extremist end of a religion would need is a standard car bomb application. Something like that could take out Armstrong and 20 people, plus about 50+ injuries. This is highly unlikely so I don't have a major fear about it, but just a nagging concern about the _remote_ possibility. Something as simple as a syringe filled with an acid or other mix sprayed from a distance could take out a rider. I know it sounds paranoid and unlikely, but the possibilities _are_ real.
> 
> Bob Roll answered a viewer's question about the crowds being so close on the climbs. He said that this is the only sport where you can get so close to the players. This makes it more popular and therefore brings out the massive spectators. Take this away and the sport loses a good portion of its spectators.


Since you brought it up, did you see this thread from a couple of weeks ago?

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=9594


----------



## pugdog1 (Mar 23, 2004)

I vote for 2 full size cars with plows attached knocking anything in front of them out of the way. The French suck anyway! I know cars are not as manuverable as motorcycles but the riders could pass them if they needed.
Remeber these are professional athletes reporting to work. Could you imagine going in to your job and some guy who is after your job jumping in front of you and knocking you down while you open your office door?


----------



## darkwing duck (May 18, 2004)

asmith said:


> Spitting in the face of riders, flipping them off, or taunting them is just low. These guys are working their asses off while a bunch of drunks sit on their butts waiting to cause problems.
> 
> Andrew


That's just one more thing that separates the pros from mere mortals. I'd spend most of my time beating the $hit out of somebody instead of racing.


----------



## bimini (Jul 2, 2003)

*LA needs to add Texas Bull horns to*

his handlebars on these stages. Now, does anybody make those in carbon?



mohair_chair said:


> Can't imagine why Lance would be worried...


----------



## vjarnot (Jun 24, 2003)

pugdog1 said:


> Remeber these are professional athletes reporting to work. Could you imagine going in to your job and some guy who is after your job jumping in front of you and knocking you down while you open your office door?


Pay me what they're being paid and I'd deal with it...


----------



## High Rouleur (Jul 1, 2003)

Ricky2 said:


> Have you guys even attended a sporting event outside of cycling? Or are you nerds only into cycling and chess?


The fans at my chess matches get nuts. It requires a LOT of concentration to ignore the drunken morons screaming in my face when I'm trying to decide which pawn to bring out.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*job*



pugdog1 said:


> Could you imagine going in to your job and some guy who is after your job jumping in front of you and knocking you down while you open your office door?


Yes, I essentially get that nearly every day. It's call "opposing counsel." ;-)


----------

